# Is there internet at Sea when shipped out?



## sprtols (10 Sep 2011)

Is there internet on the ship where ur out?


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Sep 2011)

Communication with home whilst at sea.


----------



## sprtols (10 Sep 2011)

That's 5 - 6 yrs old thou


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2011)

It hasn't changed much.

MM


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Sep 2011)

sprtols said:
			
		

> That's 5 - 6 yrs old thou



Still relevant.


----------

